# Secret Service POV



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I don't know how accurate this is, but it seemed to make sense and coincide with their personalities. I found it interesting:
Here are snippets from a book of "Impressions &

 Observations" of Secret Service personnel assigned to

 guard U.S. Presidents/First Ladies, and Vice

 Presidents.*

 *JOHN & JACQUELINE KENNEDY : *

 *A philanderer of the highest order. *

 *She ordered the kitchen help to save all the left-over 
 wine during State dinner, which mixed with fresh wine 
 and served again during the next White House 
 Occasion.*

* *LYNDON & LADYBIRD JOHNSON *

 *Another philanderer of the highest order. 

 In addition, LBJ was as crude as the day is long.

 *Both JFK and LBJ kept a lot of women in the White
House for extramarital affairs, and both had set up 
 "early warning systems" to alert them if/when their
wives were nearby. Both Kennedy & Johnson were 
 promiscuous and oversexed men. *

 *She was either naive or just pretended to "not know" 
 about her husband's many liaisons. *

* *RICHARD & PAT NIXON ** *

 *A "moral" man but very odd and weird, paranoid, etc. 
 He had horrible relationship with his family, and in a
 way was almost a recluse.*

 *She was quiet most of the time.*

* *SPIRO AGNEW:** *

 Nice, decent man, everyone in the Secret 
 Service was surprised about his downfall. *

* *GERALD & BETTY FORD: ** **

 *A true gentlemen who treated the Secret Service 
 with respect and dignity. He had a great sense of humor..

 *She drank a lot!*

* *JIMMY & ROSALYN CARTER: ** **

 *A complete phony who would portray one picture of
himself to public and very different in private, e.g., 
 would be shown carrying his own luggage, but the suit
 cases were always empty; he kept empty ones just for photo
ops. Wanted the people to see him as pious and a non-drinker,
but he and his family drank alcohol a lot. He had disdain
for the Secret Service, and was very irresponsible with 
 the "football" nuclear codes. He didn't think it was a
 big deal and would keep military aides at a great distance. 

 Often does not acknowledge the presence of Secret 
 Service personnel assigned to serve him.*

 *She mostly did her own thing.*

* *RONALD & NANCY REAGAN: ** **

 *The real deal --- moral, honest, respectful, and dignified.
They treated Secret Service and everyone else with 
 respect and honor. Thanked everyone all the time. He took
 the time to know everyone on a personal level. *

 *One "favorite" story which has circulated among the
 Secret Service personnel was an incident early in 
 his Presidency, when he came out of his room with a 
 pistol tucked on his hip. The agent in charge asked:
Why the pistol, Mr. President?" He replied, "In case 
 you boys can't get the job done, I can help." It was 
 common for him to carry a pistol. When he met with 
 Gorbachef, he had a pistol in his briefcase. 

 Upon learning that Gary Hart was caught with Donna Rice, 
Reagan said, "Boys will be boys but boys will not be Presidents.
 " [He obviously either did not know or forgot JFK's and LBJ's 
 sexcapades!]*

She was very nice but very protective of the President; and the 
 Secret Service was often caught in the middle. She tried hard to 
 control what the President ate, and would say to the agent 
 "Come on, you gotta help me out."

 The Reagans drank wine during State dinners and special
occasions only; otherwise, they shunned alcohol; the
Secret Service could count on one hand the times they were
served wine during their "family dinner". For all the fake
bluster of the Carters, the Reagans were the ones who lived life 
 as genuinely moral people.*

* *GEORGE H. & BARBARA BUSH: *

 *Extremely kind and considerate Always respectful. Took
great care in making sure the agents' comforts were taken 
 care of. They even bought them meals, etc.

 *One time Barbara Bush brought warm clothes to agents 
 standing outside at Kennebunkport ; one agent who was
given a warm hat, and when he tried to nicely say 
 "no thanks" even though he was obviously freezing, 
President Bush said "Son, don't argue with the First
 Lady, put the hat on.." He was the most prompt of the Presidents. He
 ran the White House like a well-oiled machine.*

 "She ruled the house and spoke her mind.*

* BILL & HILLARY CLINTON: *

 **Presidency was one giant party. Not trustworthy --- 
he was nice because he wanted everyone to like him, but
 to him life is just one big game and party. Everyone knows of his
sexuality.*

 She is another phony. Her personality would change the
instant cameras were near. She hated with open disdain 
 the military and Secret Service. She was another one who
felt people are there to serve her. She was always
trying to keep tabs on Bill Clinton.*

* GEORGE W. & LAURA BUSH: *

 The Secret Service loved him and Laura Bush.

 He was also the most physically "in shape" who had a 
 very strict workout regimen. The Bushes made sure their 
 entire administrative and household staff understood to 
 respect and be considerate of the Secret Service. 

 KARL ROVE was the one who was the most caring of the 
Secret Service in the administration.*

 *She was one of the nicest First Ladies, if not the 
 nicest; she never had any harsh word to say about
 anyone.*

* BARACK & MICHELLE OBAMA: *

 " Clinton all over again" - hates the military and looks
 down on the Secret Service. He is egotistical and cunning; looks
you in the eye and appears to agree with you, but turns around
 and does the opposite---untrustworthy.

 He has temper tantrums.*

She is a complete bitch, who hates anybody who is 
 not black; hates the military; and looks at the Secret
Service as servants.*


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

There is also a video that states the same, compares the differences between republican presidents, and democrat presidents, and how each treated the agents assigned to their protection details.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

One sunny day in January, 2013, an old man approached the

White House from across Pennsylvania Avenue where he'd been sitting on a park bench.

He spoke to the U.S. Marine standing guard and said, "I would like to go in and meet with President Obama."

The Marine looked at the man and said, "Sir, Mr. Obama is no longer President and no longer resides here."

The old man said, "Okay," and walked away.

The following day the same man approached the White House and said to the same Marine, "I would like to go in and meet with President Obama."

The Marine again told the man, "Sir, as I said yesterday, Mr. Obama is no longer President and no longer resides here."

The man thanked him and again just walked away.

On the third day the same man approached the White House and spoke to the very same U.S. Marine, saying, "I would like to go in and meet with President Obama."The Marine, understandably agitated at this point, looked at the man and said, "Sir, this is the third day in a row you have been here asking to speak to Mr. Obama. I've told you already that Mr. Obama is no longer the President and no longer resides here. Don't you understand?"

The old man looked at the Marine and said, "Oh, I understand. I just love hearing it." The Marine snapped to attention, saluted, and said, "See you tomorrow, Sir.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

None of it surprises me a bit.


----------

